# Unique Whistle / Call Lanyard



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Just talked to Nathan from Ozark Mountain Lanyards ( http://ozarkmountainlanyards.com/index.html ). I have been wearing just a regular no name lanyard kind of no frils but works for since I can remember. I've seen folks with some pretty ones and have always wanted to get one. Dog training and "calling" for birds with a duck call has got me looking again. I just sent my order for a "Custom V-Clip Lanyard" with the traditional drops and whistle clip in Red / White (Flat Braid Around the Neck, Snake Braid to the drops) and Blue. Will look like this: http://ozarkmountainlanyards.com/imgp1703x.bmp but the Black will be Imperial Red, White stays White, and the Drops will be Midnight Blue.

Just wanted to share the website and idea to anyone else that might be looking. What really got me is the "V-Clips" can be removed when training the dog and just have 2 call's at the bottom and the whiste, or 1 Call with 1 drop instead of 4 if you preferred that.

Aaron


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's my training lanyard. Black & Gold, Army colors. Hand made by Air Traffic Control Lanyards.He also made my duck lanyard which is desert camo, black & olive green cord, look's amazing and is very well made.


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's my training lanyard. Black & Gold, Army colors. Hand made by Air Traffic Control Lanyards. He also made my duck lanyard which is desert camo, black & olive green cord, look's amazing and is very well made.


----------



## kcjablin (Oct 29, 2009)

I shot a reward band this past season and used some of the money to buy a new lanyard from Ozark Mountain. Nathan is a great guy and I'm really pleased with it, it has two sizes around the neck so the goose bands don't slide down over the duck bands. Love it, you'll be happy with his work.


----------



## B-Remi (Feb 2, 2010)

nate does a great job,best laynard out there!


----------



## NathanS (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words!

Nathan


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

Just checked out your site Nathan, very nice work


----------



## Hughes (Nov 30, 2009)

looks good


----------



## waller1 (Aug 8, 2010)

great looking lanyards, think i will place my order soon


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Excellent looking lanyards Nathan....guess I will have to get a maroon/white one for an Aggie's birthday...not sure what color for me


what is the approx turn around time for a whistle lanyard ?


----------



## NathanS (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks again for the compliments!

BonMallari
At the moment, from the time an order is placed to the time you have it in your hand is approx. a week to a week and a half.

Nathan


----------

